
Webamp – Winamp 2 in the browser, plays MP3s from local storage - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://webamp.org/
======
schappim
But does it really whip the llama’s ass?

------
hncensorsnonpc
What is the actual point of using local storage over just playing (local)
files.

------
0ldblu3
Visualizers? I miss my Winamp.

------
passthejoe
It works, all right.

------
ornornor
Looks great!!

